# Apllication has been blocked from accessing graphics hardware. HELP!



## Manchun (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi I am new to this forum please help!
I am unable to play games video games on my Laptop such as League of Legends.
Every time I load up I am able to play for at least 2 minutes before it flashes with a black screen and just closes the game and comes up with 'Application has been blocked from accessing graphics hardware.'
I have a HP Pavilion Ultrabook 14- [No competitor links allowed but the machine has: Intel Core i3-3217U 1.8GHz, 4GB DDR3 RAM, Intel HD Graphics 4000, 500GB 5400rpm,32GB SSD - not really a gaming machine at all]
It runs on Windows 8 and I've had this laptop for about a week roughly. Please help!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to TSF!:dance:

Try reinstalling the game first. If that doesn't work you can try a clean reboot as described here:How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista Also make sure all your drivers are up to date, and if you're running an antivirus program (you should be) see if you can set it to a gaming or silent mode while playing. 

And as with any PC, _especially a laptop_, make sure you keep the dust blown out of it.


----------

